# Galaxy S3 ...show me your fish pics!



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I am finally upgrading to a better phone with a decent camera, and I am excited to finally start taking higher quality pictures. If you have a Galaxy s3 I'd love to see the pictures you've taken with it. Also, any tips on settings to get the best aquarium and fish pics with this phone?

Cheers


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

My wife has one and she "s-beamed" this to my phone. Sport mode is what I use.


----------



## ChaloopaBatman (Dec 11, 2014)

I've had my S3 for a while and never even knew the camera had different settings hah. But, this is a picture on the normal setting I guess haha.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

S3?! What is this... like 2011? :lol: Juuuuusssssst kidding...

Here's a shot from my S4. Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

She definitely has a look of  on her face!!


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

She's been watching too much Jersey Shore.


----------

